# 35 rem trajectory graph



## MELOC

i just bought a box of remington 35 rem ammo. wow...talk about expensive! $20.49 plus tax. boy, that sure jumped in price!

anyhow, there used to be a trajectory graph on the box. i visited www.remington.com and found trajectory info, but it is not on a graph. it is still useful, but it doesn't answer my unusual question. it lists sight-in data for 100 yards and 150 yards as zero (dead on). that is fine...my rifle is sighted in at 100 yards. i still yearn for the old school graph. let's say i am unconventional and wish to sight-in for 50 yards. a graph would allow me to calculate the subsequent yardage data without spending $1.03 plus tax per cartridge.

basically, the 200 grain bullet is .5 in. high at 50 yards sighted for 100 yards. that is -3.5 inches at 150 yards. i would assume, since the bullet is rising, that at 20 yards it is less than +.5 in., say maybe +.25 in. since this is basically a brush gun, you would think more thorough data would be given for short yardage. i am often in the thickets with targets at 20 yards.

i mean, it is not really all that critical to be so precise. i feel confident with the weapon as i have had it for a few years now. my current finanncial position (poor) and the rise in ammo cost makes me more hesitant to practice at short range. it would be nice to see a graph of the trajectory data. i actually loaded all of the values in a spread sheet, but i am embarrassed to say i forget how to graph excel data...it has been too long since i have done that.

anyone have a link to trajectory data?

since i am on the 35 rem caliber soapbox, does anyone have a source for 180 grain bullets for reloading? i tried to find 180 grain 35 cal but could only find 150 and 200 grain. i think 180 grain would be optimum. i will be reloading next year.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http://www.huntingnut.com/

This site has a free downloadable ballistics program that gives graphs and tables for any load you enter.

Im assuming your gun is a lever action so youll be limited to bullet styles with flat points. The only 180's Ive found so far are Spire points by Hornady


----------



## MELOC

thanks.
yeah, it's a lever. i will probably never own anything but a lever action...i love marlin levers. although, the 35 whelan seems like a good pump. if i ever need to kill an elephant, i may invest in a remington 35 whelan. hehehe

oh yeah, i am using remington core-lokt SP. they are not flat, but they are rounded pretty well. i have used marlin levers and SP ammo for 25 years now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve

You might find some good info here too. They pretty much cover it all LOL


----------



## MELOC

i just found a program on the remington site. "shoot" software. they load the values automatically for their ammo. 1/2 inch low at 20 yards, 1/2 inch high at 50 yards and dead on at 100. cool.


----------



## elkhound

meloc...if you want to get the most out of your lever gun.try hornady's new pointed bullets for lever actions.they have them for all the lever action calibers.i have heard nothing but good about them but have not tried them myself.these loads are also more powerful than the old loads.i have owned alot of different calibers over the years.i always sight in at 50 yds and have never had a problem at shorter ranges with this sight in.here in my country unless you hunt the fields you are not going to get a long shot.you see deer at 100 yds but just glimpses of them.99% of my deer are shot at 50yds or less.i got a old 300 savage i have never hunted with and wonder what it would do.it does have pointed bullets because of rotating magazine.(savage 99)hope you find what you looking for.people talk this and that about calibers....well i have used alot of different calibers and when you put a hole through the lungs of a animal they all pretty much kill in the same way.i love to hunt with all types of weapons .


----------



## SquashNut

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=286210

Try this if it works

Bassketcher


----------



## MELOC

i used one box of 150 grain pointed soft points but i am leary of loading the marlin's tube magazine with pointed ammo.

i bought the 35 rem caliber as a brush gun. i had a few issues with brush and the 30-30. i put a target on a 10 inch pine tree and the 200 grain 35 rem bullets go through it clean. looks like that tree will be next years kindling, lol.


----------

